# Sacramento seen



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

alright, so i know that the auto-x seson is over for this year, but i am wondering if any one knows of any sort of car event going on localy, or where i can find a list of events taht are not scca


Thank you very much if any one can find somting


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

wow, so a few months and no one has looked, this part of the forum is dead


----------

